# Would you set up an apiary near a golf course?



## Hawkette (Mar 12, 2011)

We have the opportunity to set up hives on 40 acres of land that is bordered on two sides by a golf course. There is an 18-hole course to the north and a 9-hole course to the south. To the east is open fields, some row crop, and timber. To the west is a housing development. Also in the surrounding area is a good creek with timber, some ag crops, and land in CRP and/or other type reserve. The land is shaped like a long rectangle, with the longest sides to the north and south.

The closest water for these bees would be the golf course ponds and a pond on the 40 acres. The owner of this 40 acres told me there were already some bees there, and I did find two very old hives. Two weekends ago I walked out to these hives and saw that one colony was alive, as the bees were flying out taking cleansing flights. It was in some very old battered up neglected boxes and I know the land owner doesn't work them, so this is a survivor hive. The second hive had no activity. 

Before we invest time and money into this new location, I'd like your opinion. Would you be overly concerned about the pesticides and herbicides used on a golf course? I've gotten one expert's opinion so far, and would like to hear what you all would do. Would you place an apiary next to a golf course? Have any of you done so and what is your experience? All thoughts and ideas are welcomed!

Thanks!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>Would you be overly concerned about the pesticides and herbicides used on a golf course?

I would not. No airplane spraying. No spraying of blooming crops. Spraying is aimed down on the grass or dry applied. Mostly fertilizer used, not many insecticides, and those often are dropped. My main site is across a freeway from a golf course.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

The only concern at a golf course is use of paraquat to suppress broadleaf weeds and use of fertilizers to encourage grass to grow. The grass is irrigated if it gets too dry. Otherwise, not a bad place to be a bee.


----------



## Hormel (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a few hives next to a nice par 3 course. Have not had an issue yet. 
Best thing is I get a small bucket of errant balls a year. 
I am amazed ago how far they go off course.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

having worked at a golf course and played on many the bees will be in the trashcans and thats about it. Most golf courses are pretty sterile for bees, unless their are wildlife areas the club decides to leave undisturbed, not sprayed, mowed. Depending on their management program they could apply fungicides, insecticides and herbicides thru-out the year. The insecticides air mainly for grubs, wevils. The golf course ponds are used for irrigation. 

I would put hives near a golf course if the surrounding habitat promoted good forage conditions. 

Opening the survivor in spring will be fun!


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

I can see the golf course from my back yard. never had any problems. I have not seen much the bee would work on it, there is no clover and some flower beds, I don't think enough plants for the bee's to work. Your golf course may be different.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

I have had one of my best yards near a golf course for the last 11 years, no problems so far.


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

I have two colonies set up across a road from a par-3. The bees do well and are strong honey producers.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

I get lots of swarm calls around the older golf courses with great big trees.

Don


----------



## BeeRoger (Sep 26, 2012)

1st of all, I worked 30 years on golf courses and cannot remember seeing honey bees on the greens or fairways due to them being a monoculture of grass. 95% of all chemical applications at a golf course are made to these areas. I worked for a low budget golf course and we did not spray the rough for weeds for several years. Clover started to take over so I would move several hives to an out of the way area of the course before the basswoods would bloom and leave them for the summer. Always got a honey crop and never lost a hive.
2nd, after getting into beekeeping and living in rural Ohio, the farm next to my house was sold and developed into a golf course. The course has been open for more that 10 years and I have never had a bee die off. I am most concerned about their mosquito spraying program. I have several hives currently that have survived more than 5 years here.
3rd, my most productive apiary is less than a 1/4 mile from another golf course with no ill effects. I think there are worst areas to place bees. I personally stay away from orchards due to there use of mist sprayers and the potential of pesticide drift. When spraying grass the spray droplets are aimed at the ground with minimal drift.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They tend to spray a lot on golf courses. On the other hand, there isn't one thing blooming on a golf course...


----------



## winevines (Apr 7, 2007)

Hawkette said:


> We have the opportunity to set up hives on 40 acres of land that is bordered on two sides by a golf course.


I have kept bees right next to a golf course for 8 years or so and in flying range of at least another one. As one poster said- Aint nothing for bees to eat on those greens. Sterile as can be. I have not seen any negative effects yet- although I am sure there is all kinds of gunk in the ponds there, run off from the sprays they do use.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

My hives are surrounded by 4 golf courses...yes it is a popular past time No spraying..herbicides or pesticides are permitted so that is not a concern. Lots of varied vegetation.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

winevines said:


> I have kept bees right next to a golf course for 8 years or so and in flying range of at least another one. As one poster said- Aint nothing for bees to eat on those greens. Sterile as can be. I have not seen any negative effects yet- although I am sure there is all kinds of gunk in the ponds there, run off from the sprays they do use.


The greens and fairways may be close cropped but where I am the rest of the land is covered with a wide variety of vegetation...that is not cut so does bloom.


----------



## marant (Jan 18, 2014)

From a completely different perspective, I plan to put my first hive by my home within 40' of a golf course. I live next to the course and think the presence of the hive may discourage all the players who come into my yard to hit their golf balls. You would not believe what some people do. I think few of them will actually know there is no danger. The fun of keeping a hive is the primary reason for keeping bees but it may be a side benefit.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

I am a golf course superintendent and I have kept bees at the course for years. The only hazard is in the early sping when broadleaf applications are made to dandelion and clover. I have never seen any ill effect.

It is true that all of your spraying is done to turfgrass. Not much for bees to forage on. Most golf courses have naturalized areas along waterway as a buffer zone. They also have unmaintained woodlines and such. We have tons on natual forage in unmaintained areas. Species such as Golden Rob, Iron Weed, Joe Pye Weed, Sweet and White Clover, Purpe Lustrife, Oriental Bitter Sweet, Staghorn Sumac, Red and Sugar Maples, Thistle, Asters, and much more. All on the golf course and the bees heavily forage on it.

All of our spraying is done very early in the pre dawn hours or in early morning. The insesticide applications are limited. Fungicides are the majority of applications. In the last decade, there has been a movement to holistic approach in turf management. Plant health being the most important. A strong healthy plant with have a better natural defence against pathogens versus a weaker one. In turn, less chemical applications. We have minimized synthetic fertility and started feeding the soil versus feeded the plant.


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

I have an apiary on the edge of two golf courses; an 18 and a 9. It has been my strongest site and produced the most honey. It does not appear to have had any negative affects over the years, yet there does not seem to be much for them on either course. Also, no one has ever complained about the bees either. I think most folks on here are very supportive. It looks like, in my opinion, you are good to go.


----------

